# My how we have ALL GROWN



## debo (Jul 25, 2005)

Here's some recent pics of the gang! 

Gracie will be two in May.
Lilly was a year old in December.
Jack will be 1 on April 1st! (befiitng date for him!)
Giz and Eddie will be a year old in August.

Weird how they grow differently and are different sizes etc.

Gracie, the oldest is only 8 pounds. 

Lilly went to the vets yesterday and is 11 pounds.

Eddie is growing like a weed and I suspect he'll be our largest as well as the heaviest cat of the bunch. Liitle Giz is still only just under 5 pounds. She a little peanut. We hope she stays this way as she is so adorable!

Enjoy!


Little Giz taken yesterday. Isn't she just the SWEETEST little thing?

















Next is Eddie AKA little Edwardo! Jack has taught Eddie a few things we wish he hadn't!














And now the gang.............they love their new Bench that Mom brought home from work last week! They all fit perfectly now!














And gorgeous boy Jack. Don't let the good looks fool ya! There's some horns in there somewhere!


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

Aww! How adorable! I just love the bench picture. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Love that bench picture, looks so homey there


----------



## debo (Jul 25, 2005)

They sure do LOVE their new bench! I had a cedar chest in front of the window and they were all trying to squeeze onto it one day and we felt bad because one of them always lost out and got pushed off! The bench is perfect as they can all fit comfotably now, but it also can be used in my dining room when we have a crowd! They slept on that bench ALL DAY yesterday and today in the sunshine. So cute.


Check out the cracked window I came home to the other night! I told Garry I'd bet him a weeks pay WHO DID THAT! It's a good thing there are three panes so it didn't go all the way through!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Sweet kitties and cool bench 8)


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

what a beautiful fur family :luv


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

The way they line up on the bench, butt to head, all in a row is hysterical. They're all growin' up good!


----------



## debs1960 (Feb 28, 2007)

you have beautiful cats there


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

That window picture is great.....kitties can be great friends when there's some warm sunshine to share.


----------



## waschaf (Jan 10, 2007)

wow ! look at them all , just georgous..


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Awesome for them to have such a lovely window view... beautiful kitties!! :heart


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Gorgeous kitties! That shot of all of them on the bench is just too cute! :luv


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

I missed seeing little Jack... you say he's the mischievous one? :twisted: I really don't have any problems believing you... :lol: At our home Keiko is the mischief maker in chief... she will always instigate mayhem... and of course Pixelle, who always fallows her like a shadow will try doing the misdeed... and not long after that, Moogy will try to do it too... since the babies are in our lives she turned from the perfect angel to a member of the "Mahem Gang"... :roll:


----------



## debo (Jul 25, 2005)

estelle58 said:


> I missed seeing little Jack... you say he's the mischievous one? :twisted: I really don't have any problems believing you... :lol: At our home Keiko is the mischief maker in chief... she will always instigate mayhem... and of course Pixelle, who always fallows her like a shadow will try doing the misdeed... and not long after that, Moogy will try to do it too... since the babies are in our lives she turned from the perfect angel to a member of the "Mahem Gang"... :roll:


Yes, Little Jack has turned into the "Gang Leader" here. He is always into something. Whenever I hear something going on in another room and run to see what's going on, Jack always looks so innocent!  I know better and I think he does too! He has turned out to be a real gorgeous cat.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I don't know where you live, but if you ever need a cat-sitter, I'll take Giz in a New York minute!


----------

